# Important Factors in Furnace Installation



## AACHeatingCooling (May 15, 2017)

If you are thinking of buying a new furnace, you need to consider a number of factors which affect the installation of a new furnace. On the account of these factors, you can choose whether you want to go with a new furnace or stick to your existing one. Be sure to get your calculator to determine whether you want to take the step or not. Here are some of the most important factors which determine the installation of a new furnace:

Efficiency of Furnace
If your old furnace is giving you a tough time by reduced efficiency and high bill, it is about time that you must resort to a new one. You need to determine your electricity and fuel costs before taking the leap and for a more accurate assessment, you can have a utility company evaluate your furnace and let you know about its efficiency. They will give you a good estimate and you can compare it with the cost of the new furnace and its installation as well. 

Fuel Type
There are many furnaces in the market and you can choose between them according to your need and preference. The cost of the different types of furnaces vary greatly and they provide different efficiency as well. Thus, it becomes important to consider all the aspects of different furnaces including electric furnaces, gas furnaces, oil furnaces, and even green furnaces to get your hands on the best possible option.

Installation Cost
The cost of the installation and the labor cost vary according to your location and the HVAC professional. The furnaces which are of higher price have more installation cost as well. This is because HVAC professionals who are working for the top-rated furnaces have more experience in the field and higher expertise as well. In some municipalities, a permit is required to carry out the installation process and this comes with an additional fee as well. 

Home Size 
The difference between various heating options is huge so choosing something which is a lot more than your requirement can actually cause you to waste thousands of dollars. On the other hand, getting a small furnace will make the unit work constantly ultimately adding up to the utility bill. This can also result in the requirement of a repair sooner than usual thus, it is better to figure out the requirements of the home and make a decision accordingly.

Load Calculation
Through the latest technology, it becomes possible to calculate the load which in turn, helps in determining the best furnace size for your home. With an accurate load calculation, it becomes easier for the homeowners to make an informed purchase. A lot of things are taken into consideration to follow this process and this can be done by a professional.

By keeping these factors into consideration, one can make a good decision regarding furnace installation. This will help in having a better furnace efficiency and reduced load on the bill as well.


----------

